# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  ثلاثية المريخ في مباراته ضد مريخ الفاشر في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتصر بثلاثية في مباراته ضد مريخ الفاشر احرز الأهداف كل من توني في الشوط الأول واحرز  دارين ماتوكس هدفين في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*في الشوط الأول قدم المريخ اداء متميز واستمر الأداء حتى ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني حيث انخفض الأداء واعتقد يكمن السبب في نفاذ مخزون اللياقة البدنية
عموما مبروك المستوى المتميز الذي ظهر به كل من توني ودارين ماتوكس كما وان اللاعب عمار طيفور قد اثبت وجدوه بتميز وفرض نفسه من اول ظهور وسيكون بإذن الله له دور كبير في الملعب في مقبل الإستحقاقات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الــمـــــريــخ يكتسح "السلاطين" بثلاثية توني وماتوكس



تفوق "المريخ" على "السلاطين" بثلاثية نظيفة لحساب مباريات الأسبوع الخامس عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين خلال الجولة التي إنتهت قبل قليل على أرضية ملعب "إستاد الهلال".

تقدم "الأحمر" بالهدف الأول عن طريق لاعبه "توني" وعاد النيجيري لصناعة الهدف الثاني الذي سجله الجامايكي "ماتوكس" والذي دوّن اسمه لأول مرة في قائمة هدافي الدوري بتكفله بالهدفين الثاني والثالث خلال الجولة.

فيما شهدت المباراة غياب "أمير كمال" و"صلاح نمر" وقد دفع المدرب الإنجليزي "لي كلارك" بكلٍ من: "ضياء محجوب" و"النجيري اديلي" في خط الظهر، فيما شارك المدافع "تمبش" في الدقائق الأخيرة للجولة؛ وقد شهد اللقاء ظهور مميز للحارس الشاب "محمد المصطفى" والظهور الأول اللاعب "طيفور".

وبالنتيجة رفع "الأحمر" رصيده إلى "31" نقطة بالتساوي مع "الهلال" في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه جولته مساءً أمام "هلال كادوقلي"؛ في المقابل تجمد رصيد "مريخ الفاشر" عند الـ"9" نقاط في المركز الأخير من الترتيب العام بعد ختام مبارياته في النصف الأول من الموسم.
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*الف مبروك الفوز النقاط
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليووووووون مبروك الفوز
القادم احلي ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبرووووووووووووك لمريخ السعد
وشكرا الزعيم منعم 

*

----------

